# FBI Clearance



## jono101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi All

I received my FBI clearance for my PRP application.
The certificate is in black and white and looks completely like a photocopy (even signature is scanned and printed). Looks like a copy and not an original

Called the FBI and they mentioned that South Africa specifically has an issue with these cause they put into law that it must be on special blue paper.

Anyone received an FBI certificate like mine? Any issues with Home Affairs? 
Application takes 8-10 months so dont want to wait that long to find out they have an issue

Thanks


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

jono101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received my FBI clearance for my PRP application.
> The certificate is in black and white and looks completely like a photocopy (even signature is scanned and printed). Looks like a copy and not an original
> ...


I used mine and it was fine. If you are American you can do an express clearance...you have to have the original, you can tell by the watermark thingy that it is the original.


----------

